# New to sailing



## scottmacd1961 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm Scott, I spent a weekend with a friend sailing this spring and am now hooked.
I am wanting to buy a project boat as I am pretty handy with tools and would enjoy the challenge.
Any POSITIVE comments would be appreciated. Pros and Cons are not considered negative ...lol
I guess the first question I would have is how old is too old when considering this project. 1980s is my first thought. 35 to 40 feet
Thanks


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

wooden boats are beautiful, but require money time and experience at shipbuilding. Fiberglas boats are all condition condition condition.. and they are not cheap to refit of maintain just not as difficult as wood.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Geeze Scott you come in here all defensive.. didn't intro yourself and demand positive input. 
That is a big negative right there!


If you want to sail, getting a project boat is a big negative. So many people have gone down this road and the boats are found on Ebay and or other places with the word project in the heading. 

stop and think what kind of sailing you want to do. then get a boat accordingly. your budget will thank you for it.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Until you have enough sailing experience to know what kind of boat you will want, it really doesn't make much sense to get into any project.
There are so many options; a monohull, a catamaran, a long keel heavy displacement vessel or a fin keel, spade rudder higher performance boat, and a gazillion in betweens. Also, how you will use the boat comes into play. Are going cruising, club racing, live aboard, or not.
Without sufficient experience, you will be fighting an up hill battle in your 'fixer upper' because you won't have the knowledge to choose the proper equipment or materials for each project.
Sail a lot and on as many boats as you can, before you jump into a renovation project on a boat. There is a very good reason why a boat builder makes three times the money a house carpenter does. It isn't just reading plans and driving nails.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Did you get hooked on sailing or boat repair ? How much spare time do you have every week and do you want to spend it sailing or rebuilding a head ? All boats require repair and maintenance that make it a constant challenge to spend more time sailing then working upside down with your head in the bilge. It's not like a house, no such thing as "sweat equity", market value assumes the boat is in "sail away" condition you don't get value for repairs, you only maintain the original value. I'd never advise anyone to tackle a "project boat" longer than 8' on their first "project".


----------



## scottmacd1961 (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't really know how to respond to the second post. So, I won't.

Thx Desert Rat, great info. 

I am not planning on buying a hull and starting from scratch. All of the woodwork inside and out I could refurb with no problem. Engine work would be hired out.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

RE #2.

wooden boats are my area of study. Much as I love them, I owned (and sold) a fiberglass boat. 

RE #6 Scott but when will you go sailing?


----------



## scottmacd1961 (Jun 5, 2015)

To answer Capta's question about what kind of sailing I am interested in. I would like to have a Live aboard, not interested in racing just crusing.


----------



## scottmacd1961 (Jun 5, 2015)

Denise030, I obviously left a bad taste with you on my opening post and I know I have one about your first reply. Since there is no way to Block users from replying to my posts (on this site) I will ask politely. Please refrain from responding to my posts. Scott

To the rest of you I apologize for this post.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I apologize to you Scott. text often comes off badly when read by another. it was not meant to offend you.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Scott I'm sure that Denise meant no offense.. you did kinda set the tone in your OP.

Take a deep breath. Plenty of good people and advice on this forum. You are very early in this game as you yourself have said. Lots to absorb, once you learn more then perhaps you can properly separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Scott! From my perspecive:
I never get tired of sailing. 
I am really tired of fixing my boat, but that's an ongoing necessity regardless of year, type, condition...

Good luck – hope you find a boat that fits and get sailing soon!


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Scott, I'd like to second Capta"s reply. The thing about projects boats is that they can take up sooo much time and resources. That's great. I've done a few too. However, before that commitment, you might want to take the time (consider this the first step of the project), figuring out what you like to do sailing. For example, the idea of cruising - my personal favorite sailing, by the way - has so many variations and types. And each of those variations has a set of boats that are best suited to it. In addition, each individual finds their own personal likes and dislikes. So before you start the project, study the end use that best fits you. How to do that? That's the fun part. Go sailing. Take some lessons. Go down to the docks and make friends. It's amazing how many people really want, and need, people to crew on their boats. Sail a bunch of different boats, with different people, and different situations. After a while you might find that your ideas of what you want, grow and change and finally you get some insight on what you really want. 

By the way, a 35 to 40 foot boat is really pretty large. Depending on your needs and preferences, that might be a big project to start with. Also, the age question depends so much on different variables: what you like, the condition of the project at the start, how much money you have to spend, what your skill set is, etc. It's funny, some people just love a certain boat, and the next person just hates it. It's such a personal decision. Either way, I hope you continue to love sailing, and when the time is right, I hope you find the project boat that makes sense for both your head and your heart.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

My first boat was a semi-project boat. It was small enough (22 feet) that I could teach myself basic boat maintenance without making my bank account weep if I really screwed up and was seaworthy enough to learn how to sail in between doing the work. It also gave me time to figure out if I really wanted a larger boat, what I wanted in a larger boat, and time to look for that larger boat while still sailing.

Good luck.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know what your budget, time commitment or sailing waters are, but get an older boat that does not need much work in the low 20ft range. 

Sail it for a year and you will discover what you want/need then go get a boat that fits your desires.


----------



## diverchick71 (Jul 3, 2012)

Scott, I was about in your situation when I started looking at boats and exploring the cruising lifestyle. I can say...I did not buy a project boat, it had plenty ok with it and STILL...it's overwhelming. If you are looking at projects, you are most certainly looking at soft spots on the deck, chain plates that need replacing, standing rigging, stuff that is SERIOUSLY expensive and a bit overwhelming to replace. The advice you're getting (even from Denise) is good advice with your best interest in mind. And there is a real fine line between a "project boat" that is worth replacing, and one that is a hole in the water into which you throw money. There are boats that are FREE that aren't a good deal. Finding a good compromise takes lots of looking and sailing knowledge. Just go into it with open eyes. I'm so glad I was talked out of buying a project boat. I had these beautiful visions of long days working on my boat...I was going to re-do everything. When I got my boat, reality hit. I love her, I am so happy with her, and I'm also SO happy that I don't have more to fix before I actually start cruising. If you tell us your budget, end cruising goal (coastal hopping vs crossing oceans) and experience level, and what is important, you will get better responses and ultimately better advice.


----------



## ObsessionSTJ (May 4, 2015)

Hi Scott,
We have a 1980 37C Hunter that we really like. We sailed her from North Carolina down to the USVI a year and a half ago. Getting a survey done is really essential. A good surveyor can let you know about any major work that needs to be done. It's not foolproof but can help let you know if there are any glaring inconsistencies. I think diverchick271 has some good thoughts too. Get the best boat for your money because even a well maintained boat will need lots of work over the years. But, that being said, enjoy the experience. Sailing gets in your blood that's for sure. We love living on our boat and look forward to doing more cruising in the future.

Best,

Camile 
Mountains and Seashore


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

The thing is, all boats of that age are projects. I'd suggest that you get the best-maintained example that you can afford. There'll still be plenty of things to work on, believe me, but there's a chance you'll get some sailing done in between.


----------

